# HDMI Or Bust!



## TV-JUNKY (Nov 5, 2009)

OK....so I decided to get rid of my 5 year old Phillips 42 inch Plasma, and move into an updated set-up.

So, I purchased a Sony-BRAVIA XBR 46" Class / 1080p / 240Hz / LCD HDTV-KDL-46XBR9, Sony-Blu-ray Disc Player with 1080p Output-BDP-S360, and the final touch of a Sony-BRAVIA 1000W 5.1-Channel Home Theater System-HT-SS360.

I have the following configuration: Blu-ray HDMI out to AV receiver HDMI in, Top-Box-SAT HDMI out going to AV receiver in, and AV receiver HDMI out going into HDMI #1 of TV. Also, Optical out of TV into AV receiver audio in.

System works great. Sound, picture, DVDs/Blu-rays...awesome!!! The problem is, the primary reason I went with these Bravia components; aside from the ability to hook everything HDMI, was the "sync" feature offered by Sony. I thought it was a great way to go, and for the most part it is. The problem is in trying to get the components to "sync" via HDMI.

I went to Sony, and followed their advice of unplugging all components from eachother and the electrical outlet about 50 times, finally getting the TV to "find" the Blu-ray and receiver...but the TV will not "sync" them. AND, after finally getting the TV to find the components, when I turned the TV off, they were "gone" from the HDMI component list. BIG headache, but I want so bad to lessen the amount of remotes required, and have a seamless system.

Does anybody have a thought or suggestion? I watched 300 last night, Blu-ray.....what can i say except...SWEET! !!!! The persian were in big trouble! LOL

Any advice or assistance woud be greatly appreciated.

Best,

Al, Washington, DC


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forums, TV-Junky! As far as your concern, the HDMI CEC (or Bravia Link as it is called for Sony products) seems to be hit and miss to me. It's still a relatively new feature and still hasn't gotten all the kinks worked out for it, which is why you're still having issues. I've not necessarily delved too deeply into HDMI CEC because I have a universal remote control that will do the same thing, but in my opinion, better especially after fine-tuning customization.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

TV-JUNKY said:


> Also, Optical out of TV into AV receiver audio in.


Why?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You do not want to use the TV optical audio out unless your using the tuner of the TV as you will not get 5.1 audio out of the TV as this is not allowed. You will only get 2.1 Dolby digital.


----------

